# Full Finger Summer Gloves



## jjspike (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all,

I have been using a pair of thin x-country, full finger gloves on my road bike for years. Unfortunately, they are wearing and I cannot find another pair. Can anyone recommend a pair of such gloves?

Thank you!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Giro Rivet II


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Are you wanting padded or unpadded?


----------



## jjspike (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks. I'll have a look at those.



MMsRepBike said:


> Giro Rivet II


----------



## jjspike (Feb 8, 2017)

Unpadded would be preferred.

Thanks



Marc said:


> Are you wanting padded or unpadded?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have extreme allergy to UV light. I wear full finger 24/7/365. I started wearing the Pearl Izumi full finger PRO aero gloves. SPF50 rating, and the breath amazing. No padding and they come in black and white. Meant for time trials, but the pair I used last year are still chugging along.


----------



## royluke (Apr 24, 2017)

Have a pair of Troy Lee Designs Air Gloves. Comfy, durable and breathe very well.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The Giro Rivet II are pretty good, but I've since switched.

I wear moto gloves now.

Pretty much the exact same thing. No padding, full finger, super light and minimal.

I found the Giro Rivet II to be a bit flimsy, the gloves sort of stretch out over time, and the top fabric stains and colors really easily.

Tons of options from all of the MTB and moto companies.

Crashing in moto gloves is way better than crashing in half finger cycling gloves by the way. I wore half finger gloves for the hell of it yesterday. Felt weird. Sweaty finger tips. I prefer the full finger. Much more useful to me.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Giro Rivet II


I picked up 4 different pair of Giro gloves on 75% off closeout. They're great. Not as nice as my fancy specialized ones, but I got 4 pair for less than the price of one pair of specialized.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I got a pair of Specialized Grail gloves recently. Super thin mesh backing stays very cool. Padding is a little strange, one pad right in the lower middle of the palm, basically the opposite of bike glove padding from the last 20 years. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but the gloves are good for summer riding.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

dcorn said:


> I got a pair of Specialized Grail gloves recently. Super thin mesh backing stays very cool. Padding is a little strange, one pad right in the lower middle of the palm, basically the opposite of bike glove padding from the last 20 years. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but the gloves are good for summer riding.


Had the same for a couple of months. Very happy with them.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I wear these year-round both on and off the bike, at least until it gets too cold. Costco already has them in their warehouses for about $15. Have tried cycling-specific gloves but they don't last long.

https://www.amazon.com/Multi-Sport-...rts-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1501963010&sr=1-1


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Geez, the ultra-specific things you find on Amazon. I never would've thought that "running gloves" was a 'thing', but I guess it is. Maybe some of the following exist as well:

Bowling shorts

Driving socks

Basketball sweaters

or maybe even Diving jackets?


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Handup Gloves is what I've been using. Interesting assortment of colors and designs too.

Gloves — Handup Gloves


----------

